# Which Identd to use?

## Spida

Which Identd should I use? There are several in Portage, but where are the differences? The Description doesn't always help...

*  net-misc/fakeidentd

      Description: A static, secure identd. One source file only!

fake???? secure => the otheres are not secure?

*  net-misc/linux-identd

      Description: A real IDENT daemon for linux.

>real< IDENT => the others are fake?

*  net-misc/oidentd

      Description: Another (RFC1413 compliant) ident daemon

so the others are not RFC-compliant?

*  net-misc/slidentd

      Description: A secure, lightweight ident daemon.

...Last edited by Spida on Tue Sep 02, 2003 2:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zhenlin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * net-misc/fakeidentd
> 
> Description: A static, secure identd. One source file only!
> ...

 

To quote GRC, 'identd is a great source of leaked information!' Fake identd's probably return no information.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * net-misc/linux-identd
> 
> Description: A real IDENT daemon for linux.
> ...

 

Not quite.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * net-misc/oidentd
> 
> Description: Another (RFC1413 compliant) ident daemon
> ...

 

Of course not, otherwise, they wouldn't be identd's, would they?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * net-misc/slidentd
> 
> Description: A secure, lightweight ident daemon. 
> ...

 

I hate this one. I can, never, for the life of me, get tcpd_wrappers to work.

----------

## Spida

So which should I use?

----------

## Spida

So which should I use?

----------

## jaska

use oidentd

----------

## ikaro

i use oidentd.

it supports ipv4 and ipv6  :Smile: 

if you are behind NAT, search google for " oident behind nat" and you get the answer how to configure it to work on ipv4.

seems that ipv6 behind nat always works .

cya.

----------

